# Which Scotch? LOTS OF PICS!!!



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Decisions decisions............

I'm thinking Oban or Belvanie Doublewood as of right now.
I'm also a newb at this.
I love Knob Creek!!!! Any help would be very knid of you all. Thank you!


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

Glenrothes. Although there are loads there that I would drink!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Holy scotch pr0n!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Im a fan of glenfarcas, highland park (18yo being my sweet spot ) the macallan(15yo fine oak though the 30yo is fantastic if v.pricey).


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Not fair! Where I live we don't get any selection at all at our liquor stores since they're state run. They're all about the size of a gas station mini-mart and the prices are higher than what you'd pay for liquor over in Hawaii.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

sligub said:


> 30yo is fantastic if v.pricey).


I just threw it in there as a last minute pic. There's no way I'd spend that much! Maybe 200 but, that'd even be pushing my pocket book.
There's some 3000$'s up front behind glass. What the hecks in those? Jesus piss?
Thanks everyone!
Anyone else?


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Glenlivit 25 is my vote. Really good floral notes. 

The obon 18 is cheaper though and still really good

Have you had the knob creek single barrel. It is a more fruity and vanilla version of knob creek. Great for sipping.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> Glenlivit 25 is my vote. Really good floral notes.
> 
> The obon 18 is cheaper though and still really good
> 
> Have you had the knob creek single barrel. It is a more fruity and vanilla version of knob creek. Great for sipping.


Not yet. Might end up getting that soon. Thanks! I have had the bookers bourbon. Talk about strong, WOW! Great stuff just a little too strong without cutting.
I've been leaning to the Oban. Thanks!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> I just threw it in there as a last minute pic. There's no way I'd spend that much! Maybe 200 but, that'd even be pushing my pocket book.
> There's some 3000$'s up front behind glass. What the hecks in those? Jesus piss?
> Thanks everyone!
> Anyone else?


Yea h.park has a £10,000 bottle that's 50 yo.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oban. Been loving it for 16 years and it never lets me down.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

Holy selection. That Macallan cask strength is a good bottle.


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Being that you are starting out, I would go with macallan sherry oak. The Double wood would be my second choice. I would try to stick with one region and get an understanding of their scotch. Then move on to a new region, and you can revisit and compare.


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

Of what you have pictured there: Glenfarclas, Glenrothes, Balvenie. Glenfiddich/Glenlivet are pretty run of the mill and Macallan is grossly overpriced because everyone has bought into the marketing that it's whisky's equivalent to Cohiba.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm just posting because I've been drinking scotch on and off since I was 18yrs old and still haven't found the "holy grail". So I am really hoping this thread gets a lot of posts!!!

PS - last bottle was the Glenlivet 15 yr old / did nothing for me. Finishing up a gifted Johnny Walker bottle and I'd buy it before I'd spend the money on the Glenlivet. Had 1 glass of Highland??? with Ian and Brian at our Corona herf. We had it neat and it was quite good but I was also consumed in conversation and smoking so I didn't really devote the time and senses to take it all in.

Oh Yeah - LOVE the scotch pron too - LOL!!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Great advise! Thank you! I spent a little over an hour in there reading about regions, wood, age, and so on. Thought is ask the Puff team. I may start with the double wood and try more from that region like you say.
However, I do love Cohiba's! lol


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

When I was leaving I noticed a bunch behind glass and seen one for 3000$. I thought to myself, Damn I'm never going to get out of here without spending some major loot. lol. I need to find some local scotch cigar buddies to share.


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Woodford Reserve! Was sitting in a Dallas cigar bar when a stranger made this recommendation. Been stuck on it since!


----------



## runningonmt64 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yeah, I know Woodford Reserve is not a scotch but man you got to try it.


----------



## LLave (Oct 21, 2011)

runningonmt64 said:


> Yeah, I know Woodford Reserve is not a scotch but man you got to try it.


Love Woodfords. Try out 1792 Ridgemont Reserve, Bookers, Basil Hayden, and.. well you get the point. I love me some bourbon.


----------



## mcgilla (Oct 24, 2011)

mithrilG60 said:


> Of what you have pictured there: Glenfarclas, Glenrothes, Balvenie. Glenfiddich/Glenlivet are pretty run of the mill and Macallan is grossly overpriced because everyone has bought into the marketing that it's whisky's equivalent to Cohiba.


I am a new scotch drinker. costco has 15yr Macallan (kirkland store brand) for $50...supposedly they only have it available seasonally in october. Is this worth it?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there any way we could start an EPS/NPS deal for scotch like the pipe smoking guys do? Start a list of "experienced scotch drinkers/new scotch drinkers" and do a bottle for a bottle's worth of samples trade? I'm not 21 yet so I couldn't be part of it until then. But it sounds like a lot of new scotch drinkers would enjoy being able to sample 5-10 different scotches rather than having to try scotch one $50 bottle at a time. Is this a good idea or am I being ridiculous?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

I would be interested in something like that.
:tu


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Me too! Great idea Kyle!


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea. I'd love to participate in something like that.


----------



## maxlexi (Sep 2, 2011)

I would like to participate in something like that. Sign me up if that ever gets off the ground.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Marlboro Cigars said:


> I would be interested in something like that.
> :tu





jeepersjeep said:


> Me too! Great idea Kyle!





anonobomber said:


> That sounds like a great idea. I'd love to participate in something like that.





maxlexi said:


> I would like to participate in something like that. Sign me up if that ever gets off the ground.


Well good!! If it does ever get off the ground, expect to see my name as a NSD in one year! I'll start a thread for it but I'll need someone to run it, at least for the first year.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

*WOW! It's like being in Scotch Heaven!!!*

It is impossible to select one as the best, at least for me!

Highland Park 18yr & 25yr would be there for sure

MaCallan 25 is superb

Chivas Regal 25 is out of this world Good

Glenlivet 25 is just amazing

Then, there is always my good to, which I love, Johnnie Walker Black!


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

anonobomber said:


> Not fair! Where I live we don't get any selection at all at our liquor stores since they're state run. They're all about the size of a gas station mini-mart and the prices are higher than what you'd pay for liquor over in Hawaii.


Make sure to vote brother :whip: .

He isn't kidding, my old standard, Laphroaig 10 runs $55 in our stores, in CA you can get it for the low $30's.

I didn't see Lagavulin or Laphroaig so your trip is waisted...ha, Glenmorangie isn't bad nor is Oban. Older Dalmore's too.


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> Is there any way we could start an EPS/NPS deal for scotch like the pipe smoking guys do? Start a list of "experienced scotch drinkers/new scotch drinkers" and do a bottle for a bottle's worth of samples trade? I'm not 21 yet so I couldn't be part of it until then. But it sounds like a lot of new scotch drinkers would enjoy being able to sample 5-10 different scotches rather than having to try scotch one $50 bottle at a time. Is this a good idea or am I being ridiculous?


You'd just have to watch the laws...its illegal in many states to ship in liquor even if it is just private citizens doing it. In fact, I'm dumbfounded we can ship in cigars to WA since everything else is illegal.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

See if you can find Balvenie Caribbean Cask... aged in rum barrels. Reasonable at under $50


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

runningonmt64 said:


> Yeah, I know Woodford Reserve is not a scotch but man you got to try it.


If you like the Woodford Reserve try some Bernheim Original...I side by sided it with the Woodford blindly and both my wife and I agreed it had the edge, smoother, more refined, and a mellower alcohol bite.


----------



## At Game7 (Sep 24, 2011)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Then, there is always my good to, which I love, Johnnie Walker Black!


I'm glad someone else said this. For a long time I was thinking I just have a cheap palate since Johnnie Walker is also my go to bottle.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> Make sure to vote brother :whip:


My ballot has already been mailed out


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

Beer Alchemist said:


> In fact, I'm dumbfounded we can ship in cigars to WA since everything else is illegal.


Don't give the idiots running the state any ideas!


----------



## mcgilla (Oct 24, 2011)

mcgilla said:


> I am a new scotch drinker. costco has 15yr Macallan (kirkland store brand) for $50...supposedly they only have it available seasonally in october. Is this worth it?


again...is this a good buy?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

mcgilla said:


> again...is this a good buy?


Is it like the one I have pictured in the first post? It's 15 year Macallan. It's 59 bucks.:smile:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

The problem with the Kirkland is that it is drawn from a smaller parcel of casks than the distillery bottling of Macallan. Probably isn't the same flavour profile (exactly).

Don't forget Macallan sells very well - so well that I believe they probably could sell all they make. My guess is that the Kirkland bottlings probably include some casks that are either "dodgy" or just do not fit the flavour profile required for the distillery bottling. Doesn't mean that you won't like it or that it's bad whisky. Just that it may not be the same thing as the "real" Macallan.

On the concept of value though, compare the price of the Kirkland to the 15yr Mac Fine Oak and I believe there are definate savings to be had...


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for everyones help! After reading E Doggs thread I went with this.



Very sexy bottle also.



Review to come shortly. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

jeepersjeep, that is very good stuff! What was the damage $$$ for that bottle?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

I found it for 50$ I was about to pay 70$ at one store.
I haven't had any yet. It's resting lol.

anono- 
If you see something you like is be happy to ship it to ya.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

No need to let it rest... pour a dram of that sucker!

It's not going to get any better or worse just sitting there...


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm new at the whole scotch thing too. The only thing I know as a good rule of thumb is anything single malt that's at least 18 yrs old.... Although I'm sure there might be blended ones younger that are good too, I just know that sticking to those two principles should work out really good...


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

E Dogg said:


> I'm new at the whole scotch thing too. The only thing I know as a good rule of thumb is anything single malt that's at least 18 yrs old.... Although I'm sure there might be blended ones younger that are good too, I just know that sticking to those two principles should work out really good...


Don't get caught up in the age thing. I have had 10 year olds that have blown away 18 year olds, etc.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks Eric! 
I drink some soon. I'm really wanting to try it out just waiting for the right time. Alone in my garage at 1pm isn't the right time. I even said to my wife " hey babe, let's me and you smoke a cc and SIP on some scotch". She threw up a little in her mouth lol.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> Thanks for everyones help! After reading E Doggs thread I went with this.
> 
> Very sexy bottle also.
> 
> Review to come shortly. Thanks everyone!


Oh man I'm drooling.... I didn't even see this when I posted. I think I missed this whole page. ound: I really think you will enjoy this so much.

And only $50 ?!? I think they go for $90 or so around here....


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

jeepersjeep said:


> anono-
> If you see something you like is be happy to ship it to ya.


Thanks for the offer! We'll see shortly whether or not I'll have to go down that path. I should know sometime next week if the state liquor stores are going to be shut down and the entire industry privatized here in WA.


----------



## SassiItalyTours (Nov 18, 2011)

My mother in law rocks. Wants to buy me a bottle of scotch and some cigars to celebrate the impending birth of my son. 

Thinking I'm going to go Talisker 10 year and a box of Alec Bradley BX2s.


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

I can say that so far my favorite scotch has been Macallan 18. But still trying different ones.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

I hate you for two reasons,

1. That selection is rediculous! i wish i had access to that type of selection
2.) Those prices are rediculous!! Booze is so much more expensive here,

That being said, Balvanie Doublewood and Highland park 12 is one of my favs for a go to scotch in the "reasonable" price range. For the higher priced go with the highland park 15 or 18, both are great!

Personally i would buy the highland park 30, at only $290 a bottle thats a steal!!!


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> I hate you for two reasons,
> 
> 1. That selection is rediculous! i wish i had access to that type of selection
> 2.) Those prices are rediculous!! Booze is so much more expensive here,
> ...


lol. If you want, I can send you whatever you'd like from the pictures.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

It was wonderful. Not too strong or light. It'll be extremely rare not to buy another bottle. Thankyou to everyones opinions.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow - $50? I just checked Total Wine & More, which has the best prices around here, and its $89.99???


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah, 50$
I can pick one up for you if you want.
Byron's liquor store here in Oklahoma City is where it was purchased. It's a HUGE store!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

jeepersjeep said:


> Yeah, 50$
> I can pick one up for you if you want.
> Byron's liquor store here in Oklahoma City is where it was purchased. It's a HUGE store!


Oh Stevo, Stevo, Stevo - why does thow tempt me so much (LOL) - it was the 750ml bottle right?


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Yup. 750


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

If they have any year Pappy Van Winkles Family Reserve (comes in 15 20 and 23) buy it and try it. It's bourbon not scotch, but you said that you like knob creek. I've had a few bottles of the 20yr and tried a glass of the 23.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> If they have any year Pappy Van Winkles Family Reserve (comes in 15 20 and 23) buy it and try it. It's bourbon not scotch, but you said that you like knob creek. I've had a few bottles of the 20yr and tried a glass of the 23.


I Love bourbon! I've never seen that bottle. I'll look next time I'm in there. Thanks for the suggestion!!!


----------

